
EveryDNS/EditDNS Nameservers shutting down on Sep 9, 2011 - vimalg2
http://dyn.com/everyeditdns-discontinued/
======
pilif
dyn.com has come a long way from the hobby project dyndns.org once was. I
haven't been there for ages.

Interesting: Once they began adding the paid accounts, the gave away free non-
expiring accounts for people who have donated while the service was still free
and to this day, my pro account is flagged with "Expires: never". It's cool
that they continue to honor this even years after shedding the hobby-project
grove.

------
goombastic
I moved all my records out to namecheap considering i have a few names with
them as well. Namecheap is full featured an d includes txt records. Free as
well.

~~~
tzs
Could someone explain why goombastic is being down voted? I am unable to
figure out what is objectionable about his comment, unless the provider he
mentioned is known to be bad.

~~~
userhasaname
Aren't up and down votes invisible?

~~~
tzs
If a comment is net negative, it is shown in a hard to read color, the more
harder to read the more negative it is. I don't know how many different levels
there are, but here are the colors I've seen:

    
    
       #e6e6e6
       #9c9c9c
       #737373
       #bebebe
       #aeaeae
       #888888
       #cecece
       #dddddd
       #5a5a5a
    

At the time I asked why he was getting down voted, it was at least a net of
two down votes, because I up voted and that did not restore the comment to the
normal color.

------
al_james
Considering dyn.com started interrupting Everydns' users services two days
earlier than they said they wound (in their own instructions), I have moved to
alternative DNS providers, and I really hope many other users did too.

------
sgt
Personally I've moved to GratisDNS a long time ago. I've never had any issues
with them and they are always happy to help. It helps to be able to read
Danish though.

